# Dawnwing as your nationwide courier



## Wyvern (22/2/16)

Hi there,

I have no complaint against you guys, but my complaint lies with Dawnwing who you use to send our parcels with to Cape Town and I am assuming else where. I don't know if anyone else has had issues, but Dawnwing has managed now 2 times to not deliver - the irony is I see their truck in my office complex daily by 10am - so after speaking to the people there, they told me the parcel is on that very truck, that they can't explain why he couldnt deliver the parcel to me. So the excuse that they used of getting lost is not true. Either the parcel is not loaded onto the truck and I either get it after 5pm - when I want to go home, I sit and wait at the office (last time it was till 5:30).

If that is the case, then rather don't make me pay for overnight delivery and then the chances of me getting it the next day is 0. It always takes the parcels a day longer to arrive here - other companies doesnt seem to have that issue, I for one am willing to pay for my deliviers - at least with all other companies, I actually get notified when the parcel is out for delivery.
Phoning them is not an option - they keep hanging up when I phone, I have tried 4 times before someone spoke to me, put me thru to the right person, when the call gets dropped again. And finally spoke to someone, the best they could do is, they will call me in an hour - its been an hour. . . .

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/16)

*The Courier Guy* is the *most consistent* courier by a country mile... and I have received a few parcels in my time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 13 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mike (22/2/16)

It's always a matter of finding the lesser of the evils. Sorry that you have these troubles with dawn wing, I've had really good service with them compared to tcg who I had issues with on a weekly basis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/2/16)

I have had loads of deliveries from Mr Courier, never an issue, but that maybe due to their warehouse only been 5 min from my office. Dawnwing, sometimes great, sometimes not so much. MDS fall into the same boat as Dawnwing for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/2/16)

MDS and Courier Guy all deliver to me around 16:00, Courier Guy always 2 days. Aramex is the most amazing, I get my parcels before 10:00 that were sent the day before from CT. Dawn Wing also gets to me before 10:00 the next day. I'm in an "outlying area".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/16)

Courier Guy always first thing in the AM, MDS always after lunch and sometimes last thing, Dawn Wing and Aramex erratic!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (22/2/16)

Looks like it's hit and miss with all the courier options depending on your specific area. Keep in mind that your parcels may also not be collected, processed and delivered by the same company, they use each other and also make use of private contractors, my MDS and Courier Guy parcels are delivered by the same guy in an unmarked vehicle.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> MDS and Courier Guy all deliver to me around 16:00, Courier Guy always 2 days. Aramex is the most amazing, I get my parcels before 10:00 that were sent the day before from CT. Dawn Wing also gets to me before 10:00 the next day. I'm in an "outlying area".


I also think it depends on where their depots are. i love it when TCG is used, because I follow them on my way to work, so sometimes they beat me there in the mornings!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (22/2/16)

I have found so far that MDS and The Courier Guy have been the most reliable at deliveries. I don't even fall in an outlying area since their head offices are in the Airport industrial area which is 20mins from my office. If I could I would go collect directly from them, without parcels going missing on trucks. Aramex have been a hit and miss so far for us. Their drivers officially cannot find Durbanville nor Oude Westhof, regularly.


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Over here in the sticks The Courier Guy wins by a country mile. Dawn Wing and MDS and Aramex extremely erratic, but have become better lately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (22/2/16)

I had no issues with any of the couriers.


----------



## Oupa (22/2/16)

Yes I agree, it is very dependent on the area. Most of these courier companies use a franchise model these days, so quality of service does vary from area to area. After using various courier companies over more than 4 years, we found TCG to mess up the least and to be the most consistent with timeous deliveries.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/2/16)

We also use The Courier Guy.They charge more than other companies but it is worth the extra costs.

We might be losing sales because of the little extra costs,but I will rather use a courier company that is consistent.I have been using them for more than 4 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (22/2/16)

Oupa said:


> Yes I agree, it is very dependent on the area. Most of these courier companies use a franchise model these days, so quality of service does vary from area to area. .


So true. The Dawn Wing in/to Randburg blows. Very frustrating dealing with them. They're the main reason I hardly deal with Vape Club as much anymore, unless I REALLY want something specific I can't get elsewhere, then I'll chose the more expensive Aramex option for shipping, otherwise I've just been going elsewhere, even if their pricing isn't as good as Vape Club's.


----------



## Christos (22/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> *The Courier Guy* is the *most consistent* courier by a country mile... and I have received a few parcels in my time!


The problems @Wyvern experiences with Dawn Wing is the problems I have with the courier guy. I suspect its just my area that they are not fond of!


----------



## Wyvern (23/2/16)

To give you all an idea - that is the tracking on the parcel I am talking about - They told me it would be delivered by 5pm yesterday - I sat at the office till 5:30. No delivery, no one answering the phones there. They also don't bother to call me - I can deal with a parcel being delivered the next day - just call me FFS.


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> View attachment 46475
> 
> 
> To give you all an idea - that is the tracking on the parcel I am talking about - They told me it would be delivered by 5pm yesterday - I sat at the office till 5:30. No delivery, no one answering the phones there. They also don't bother to call me - I can deal with a parcel being delivered the next day - just call me FFS.


I used to work for a company that taught us to make promises that we KNEW we couldn't keep, it was all about making excuses when the customer complained. I tried to convince them that if you tell them outright it would take a week, they would be really happy when it was done in three days. But if you tell them two hours and it takes you three days, that pisses people off. Simply communicating in an open and honest way, can really be a game changer. Sorry @Wyvern , my heart bleeds for your lack of vapemail

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I used to work for a company that taught us to make promises that we KNEW we couldn't keep, it was all about making excuses when the customer complained. I tried to convince them that if you tell them outright it would take a week, they would be really happy when it was done in three days. But if you tell them two hours and it takes you three days, that pisses people off. Simply communicating in an open and honest way, can really be a game changer. Sorry @Wyvern , my heart bleeds for your lack of vapemail


I worked in the service industry for a long time, I know all the BS, but seriously its not on anymore, in this day and age, where even postnet sends me a whatsapp to tell my the parcel is ready for collection, why cant bigger companies be honest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I used to work for a company that taught us to make promises that we KNEW we couldn't keep, it was all about making excuses when the customer complained. I tried to convince them that if you tell them outright it would take a week, they would be really happy when it was done in three days. But if you tell them two hours and it takes you three days, that pisses people off. Simply communicating in an open and honest way, can really be a game changer. Sorry @Wyvern , my heart bleeds for your lack of vapemail


The real sad part is that we pay for overnight express delivery but we are given 2 to 3 day delivery. 
We wouldn't mind waiting 2 to 3 or 4 days provided we are paying a smaller shipping cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> I worked in the service industry for a long time, I know all the BS, but seriously its not on anymore, in this day and age, where even postnet sends me a whatsapp to tell my the parcel is ready for collection, why cant bigger companies be honest.


A lot of bigger companies are in denial, or worse, they don't even realise that there are problems with their service. I bet if you complained they would fix the immediate problem, not the cause of it, so it would just happen next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/2/16)

Stosta said:


> A lot of bigger companies are in denial, or worse, they don't even realise that there are problems with their service. I bet if you complained they would fix the immediate problem, not the cause of it, so it would just happen next time.


Another issue is that statistically we probably represent less than 4% of their revenue stream so they don't really care to lose customers that aren't filing their pockets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (23/2/16)

I see this has been posted in the Vape Club subforum
@JakesSA , @VapeGrrl , just tagging you 

From my side, i have not found any of the above mentioned courier companies to be particularly bad

The only one was Fastway which wasnt fast at all. But i dont think anyone uses them anymore

What I can say is that when there is a problem on the odd occasion, i usually call the vendor and they normally sort it out pretty quickly

@Wyvern, have you called VapeClub to discuss this?


----------



## Wyvern (23/2/16)

Stosta said:


> A lot of bigger companies are in denial, or worse, they don't even realise that there are problems with their service. I bet if you complained they would fix the immediate problem, not the cause of it, so it would just happen next time.


Nope they know of the issue, they just can't be arsed. I have been trying to reach them all morning.


----------



## Wyvern (23/2/16)

Silver said:


> I see this has been posted in the Vape Club subforum
> @JakesSA , @VapeGrrl , just tagging you
> 
> From my side, i have not found any of the above mentioned courier companies to be particularly bad
> ...


I dont think its the vendor's fault, I just wanted them to know that this has happend now both times I have ordered from them. Unfortuantely a poor courier service will make me not use them again. I am one of the few who doesnt mind paying up to R100 for couriers. I do it without blinking. But when you have the issue where the courier is letting the company down, I just want them to know why they will most likely not get another order from me. I also have a boycott against aramex currently since they cant find my office.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (23/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> I dont think its the vendor's fault, I just wanted them to know that this has happend now both times I have ordered from them. Unfortuantely a poor courier service will make me not use them again. I am one of the few who doesnt mind paying up to R100 for couriers. I do it without blinking. But when you have the issue where the courier is letting the company down, I just want them to know why they will most likely not get another order from me. I also have a boycott against aramex currently since they cant find my office.



Thanks @Wyvern
Hence my question - have you chatted to Vape Club about this?

The reason I say this is that it may not be their fault, but they are the ones that are ultimately responsible.


----------



## JakesSA (23/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Nope they know of the issue, they just can't be arsed. I have been trying to reach them all morning.



Pardon me?


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

JakesSA said:


> Pardon me?


Lol, I think she was referring to the couriers!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Wyvern (23/2/16)

JakesSA said:


> Pardon me?


Yep not talking about you guys at all. I was speaking about the couriers - I have contacted dawnwing via facebook now as well, since I am getting conflicting stories from every person I speak to there.

I just wanted to bring it to your attention, I did the same with mantality - I had a parcel from them also get lost - during this month and they also use Dawnwing. But apparently they are now investigating other options since my parcel was the 12th one since Jan to go missing on an overnight delivery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/2/16)

Just to let you all know, the parcel was delivered just now. I have let the people at Dawnwing know.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## picautomaton (23/2/16)

Glad you received your parcel, the couriers just don't know how anxiously we await our vapemail


----------



## JakesSA (23/2/16)

That's good news, @VapeGrrl will be kicking up a hornets nest about this I assure you. For future reference, if any customer has problems with Dawn Wing customer service please do let us know? There are acceptable reasons for late delivery but there are no acceptable reasons for bad customer service from them!

We do insist on regular delivery statistics from Dawn Wing and they are able to maintain a 96%+ on time delivery average except over the Christmas period or at times when there is industrial labour action taking place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/2/16)

JakesSA said:


> That's good news, @VapeGrrl will be kicking up a hornets nest about this I assure you. For future reference, if any customer has problems with Dawn Wing customer service please do let us know? There are acceptable reasons for late delivery but there are no acceptable reasons for bad customer service from them!
> 
> We do insist on regular delivery statistics from Dawn Wing and they are able to maintain a 96%+ on time delivery average except over the Christmas period or at times when there is industrial labour action taking place.


I just had a 15min conversation from one of the managers at Dawn wing as well. They apologised for the horrific service. I told them if I was in an outlaying area I could deal with it. But the fact that when you call them 5 times, sit on hold for 10mins each time and 4 out of the 5 times and then the call gets dropped, is unacceptable, the fact that I spoke to 4 different people in the past 2 days that couldnt even tell me if the parcel is on the truck was the last straw. The fact that I had to complain again on their facebook page to get a parcel delivered was the last straw.
I really dont blame you guys at all - You guys on your end do everything to get us our mail. Its just sad that the courier companies have such a monopoly since we are reliant on them.I don't yell at the random innocents, I do yell and become vocal about bad service - I am the one who will say something about great service or bad service very quickly, unfortnately not every one likes it when I do. But how else will companies know when they do something right or wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (23/2/16)

Thanks for this @Wyvern .

I for one like to see this more often, we praise our local vendors for their international level service, we should expect the same from all industries and raise our voices if we do not. It's not about being entitled, it is about creating a competitive market.

I've had poor experiences with dawnwing also and as such don't use vendors that use them. Wyvern has the right idea however in raising this so vendors can take action if they so choose.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (23/2/16)

This was an interesting thread...couriers are a hit and miss affair. I've had good and bad service from DHL, FastMail, MDS, TCG, Aramex and some other place I forget which. I think it is very much the point made by @BumbleBee and @Oupa that it is a franchise. You never know  , it is frustrating as @Wyvern experienced, sympathies. Great to see @JakesSA taking the steps to resolve the issue, still love my country despite all the probs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/16)

And as always The Courier Guy was here before 8am delivering an order from CT! And yes no courier is perfect but TCG for deliveries to Durban is unparalleled!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

A typical Dawn Wing tracking result for my parcels to Koringberg. This one from @Vapers Corner. Or course they are lying - they have neither attempted delivery, nor have they contacted me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (14/3/16)

Hmmmm, if this keeps up I'll have to look at alternatives

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapers Corner (14/3/16)

Andre said:


> A typical Dawn Wing tracking result for my parcels to Koringberg. This one from @Vapers Corner. Or course they are lying - they have neither attempted delivery, nor have they contacted me.


Hi Andrey

This is inexcusable!!

We will follow up with dawnwing!

Thank you or bringing this to our attention


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> Hi Andrey
> 
> This is inexcusable!!
> 
> ...


Lol, you are quick. I did email you this for info. Adding it here was no reflection on Vapers' Corner, to the contrary - your service has always been great. Just wanted to add it to the body of knowledge regarding this courier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (14/3/16)

Andre said:


> Lol, you are quick. I did email you this for info. Adding it here was no reflection on Vapers' Corner, to the contrary - your service has always been great. Just wanted to add it to the body of knowledge regarding this courier.



haha. understand. Still not acceptable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (14/3/16)

i've had the best courier experience with vapers corner , vapemail before i even started to have my breakfast !
this was a first ever


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

shabbar said:


> i've had the best courier experience with vapers corner , vapemail before i even started to have my breakfast !
> this was a first ever



I get that when a vendor sends with The Courier Guy! He is pressing the button before 8am most times!


----------



## Wyvern (21/4/17)

I cant believe that I am reviving this thread again. The guys at Vape Club know about this, they are sending me the items once it gets in stock again. I do believe its time to stop using these guys now.

Another parcel totally and completely lost. I believe it never even made it to the depo in JHB. No matter what their tracking says - there is even a fake signed delivery form - that magically appeared after the long weekend - After I was sent this fake proof of signature - we noticed it was signed at 7:13 in the morning - the address the parcel was sent to is an office that only opens at 8:30. There was no one at the office at 7:30, we investigated from our side, going to ALL the neighbors in the street - NO ONE signed for it - no one's signature matches the one on the fake proof of delivery. Its now over a week and they still havent found the parcel. I am unfortunately after this incident, boycotting all companies that use Dawn Wing as couriers. 

I do want to say that once I got hold of the guys at Vape Club (It did take longer than it should have - they are slow on responses - not responding via email and took a while before someone got back to me on the phone and whatsapp)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A (21/4/17)

Fastway from VM specifically was the worst for me every time. So glad they changed couriers.

They would take more than a week to 2 each time and show "out for deilvery" and had me sitting and waiting eagerly at work until 6pm on a Friday. Even when the shipping was upgraded to overnight express, it was still a minimum of a week.

Strangely, I had other suppliers also using them and every other order was delivered next day before 9am. I even had instances where I ordered from other places after the courier picked this order 1 from VM and delivered order 2 from the same depot before order 1 one. It would get misdirected to Pta every single time and added a week to get back to where it came from while they drove the parcel past me twice to go across depots. Other times as I tracked and they'd be in my area 2 minutes away so I waited until late they nothing and they'd only update from out for delivery to returned to warehouse a day or two later. Many times a parcel would be at the same depot at the same time as another suppliers parcel and one would be there bright and early next morning and this one would be in no mans land for many more days to come.

I had to log queries and complaints every single time since overnight a week or 2 later is a problem and they never responded or got back to you.


----------



## JakesSA (23/4/17)

Wyvern said:


> I cant believe that I am reviving this thread again. The guys at Vape Club know about this, they are sending me the items once it gets in stock again. I do believe its time to stop using these guys now.
> 
> Another parcel totally and completely lost. I believe it never even made it to the depo in JHB. No matter what their tracking says - there is even a fake signed delivery form - that magically appeared after the long weekend - After I was sent this fake proof of signature - we noticed it was signed at 7:13 in the morning - the address the parcel was sent to is an office that only opens at 8:30. There was no one at the office at 7:30, we investigated from our side, going to ALL the neighbors in the street - NO ONE signed for it - no one's signature matches the one on the fake proof of delivery. Its now over a week and they still havent found the parcel. I am unfortunately after this incident, boycotting all companies that use Dawn Wing as couriers.
> 
> I do want to say that once I got hold of the guys at Vape Club (It did take longer than it should have - they are slow on responses - not responding via email and took a while before someone got back to me on the phone and whatsapp)



Apologies for the initial delay @VapeGrrl, was not available for a few days last week. We do, of course, take this very seriously and will continue to stay in contact in regards to this incident.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (24/4/17)

JakesSA said:


> Apologies for the initial delay @VapeGrrl, was not available for a few days last week. We do, of course, take this very seriously and will continue to stay in contact in regards to this incident.


Yep, now that there is contact, I am very happy with the support you guys have given. I all still very disappointed in Dawn Wing and now am awaiting contact details of a manager/owner of the company


----------



## JakesSA (25/4/17)

Well at least the replacements came back in stock today and should be on its way now.


----------



## Wyvern (26/4/17)

JakesSA said:


> Well at least the replacements came back in stock today and should be on its way now.


Its officially out for delivery, I am keeping an eye on it because its with dawn wing and I will always worry about it.

But thanks for the help from your side, it is appreciated.


----------



## Wyvern (26/4/17)

Thanks again to @VapeClub for sorting it all out. Got the tanks and am very happy tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mad_hatter (12/5/17)

I was really hoping not to have to post in this thread but it appears dawn wing are terrible. After waiting all day for my item it appears they may have delivered the item to the wrong person without verifying their identity. I will now have to play policeman on Monday morning to figure out where it went. Terrible first experience with Vapeclub 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (13/5/17)

mad_hatter said:


> I was really hoping not to have to post in this thread but it appears dawn wing are terrible. After waiting all day for my item it appears they may have delivered the item to the wrong person without verifying their identity. I will now have to play policeman on Monday morning to figure out where it went. Terrible first experience with Vapeclub
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Apologies Muhammad, I understand fully how frustrating this must be. This is however now becoming a case of fraud/theft which takes a little while to resolve, your item will of course be replaced free of any charge or refunded as per your choosing as soon as we get some clarity on the circumstances. 

Unfortunately* none of the couriers insist on identity verification* as far as I know, inside or outside of the vape industry. Only exceptions I have ever experienced was cell phone, credit card deliveries which have legal and security requirements. 

Unfortunately there are some characters out there who also now use this loophole to effectively steal goods e.g. have a co-conspirator sign and then claim no knowledge of the delivery. We have caught two such incidents in the last six months and both have open cases at SAPS. Also, with vaping becoming common place and the hardware 'desirable' the possibly of simple theft by a 'random' receiver or the driver becomes much more likely.

I see the delivery address is a commercial building, it is likely that we may request a review off CCTV footage at your reception.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mad_hatter (15/5/17)

JakesSA said:


> Apologies Muhammad, I understand fully how frustrating this must be. This is however now becoming a case of fraud/theft which takes a little while to resolve, your item will of course be replaced free of any charge or refunded as per your choosing as soon as we get some clarity on the circumstances.
> 
> Unfortunately* none of the couriers insist on identity verification* as far as I know, inside or outside of the vape industry. Only exceptions I have ever experienced was cell phone, credit card deliveries which have legal and security requirements.
> 
> ...



Issue resolved, turns out one of the temps at reception had put it into a locker without informing anyone else. Thanks for the prompt response, appreciate it!


----------



## Apocalypse Boy (10/6/17)

I am yet to have a issue with Vape Club's delivery, as they are two blocks from my house, I just pop in and collect. That being said it also means that I am yet to receive vape mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marechal (25/10/17)

Dawn Wing Joke of the day.

My parcel left Dawn Wing depot 09:10 this morning, now 16:45 still nothing
The funny part is the Dawn Wing depot is 550 m from my home (6 min walking)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ashley A (26/10/17)

Did they pass your home on the way back to the depot where they check it in because "YOU were not available" so they could deliver another day?


----------



## zadiac (26/10/17)

Apocalypse Boy said:


> I am yet to have a issue with Vape Club's delivery, as they are two blocks from my house, I just pop in and collect. That being said it also means that I am yet to receive vape mail



Even pickup vape gear is considered vape mail. Doesn't need to arrive via post or courier


----------

